# Mac Challenges - USB - Pop-Pulse - Behringer DCX2496



## TexasinRedfern (Aug 17, 2010)

My setup (now) runs from a MacBook Pro USB out into a Pop-Pulse making it XLR out to a Behringer DCX2496 and then onto 3 amps and speakers from there. 

Volume control is in the applications that I use most commonly iTunes. (No Preamp with Volume in my setup.)

External sound card will be the M-Audio fast track pro and the ECM8000 microphone. 

My question is about closing the loop for calibration. Can I still us my USB to Pop-Pulse setup or does my out now also have to come from the M-Audio? 

I assume I get analog out from the M-Audio but I rather work with my current USB digital out setup?

Does my question make sense and is there a way to close the signal loop without going Analog(microphone)/Digital (M-Audio to Mac by USB) Analog (M-Audio Analog Out to Behringer) Digital (digital corrections in Behringer)/Analog (back out to the power amps Amps)? 

If there is do I still do the closed loop cable calibration between in and out on the M-Audio? 

Computer Audio worked easy until this...


JUST NOTICED - S/PDIF out on the M-Audio, that could then keep it in the digital domain, but still what will control the volume out?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You could take an analog loopback from the analog feed that normally goes to the amps in to the M-Audio line in to see whether the roll-offs in the paths are significant. For measurement you can control sweep level with the control in REW.


----------



## TexasinRedfern (Aug 17, 2010)

And it will be OK to control volume out in REW without getting blasted off the park?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Texas,

Not sure what you mean by this:


> Does my question make sense and is there a way to close the signal loop without going Analog(microphone)/Digital (M-Audio to Mac by USB) Analog (M-Audio Analog Out to Behringer) Digital (digital corrections in Behringer)/Analog (back out to the power amps Amps)?


You can’t do a “closed signal loop” when there’s a microphone involved.

If you’re trying to take some measurements of your audio system, it’s not that difficult, really. All you need to do is separate the audio equipment (DCX2496 and downstream equipment) from the Mac computer. Then you can do the calibration loop for the M-Audio. 

For taking measurements you won’t need the Pop-Pulse in the signal chain. The M-Audio will connect to the Mac via USB. The M-Audio’s audio output will connect to the DCX. The only trick is that you’ll need balanced ¼” TRS to XLR male cables to get the signal from the M-Audio into the DCX’s analog inputs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## TexasinRedfern (Aug 17, 2010)

OK, so I need some more cables to be able to connect M-Audio to analog in on the DCX. 

So going analog into the Behringer over going digital in will not make much of a difference as far as my readings?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Shouldn’t matter, but you can try going out of the M-Audio into the Pop Pulse first. If that will work that’s probably a better option for you.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

